# Roboti >  bezvadu mikrokontroliera komunikacija

## gatch

Kaadas idejas ka igaunji pavasari robotika 2008 no portativa vadiija savus robotus (pec sacensibam vinji uztaisiija remote control paraugciinju)
Vinji no portativa mainiija sumo robotu iestatiijumus, tapeec jabut kominikacijai ar kontrolieri.
man prata naak  bluetooth - uart..
Ta vareetu buut?
Kaadi vel risinaajumi?

----------


## Vinchi

Visticamāk ka bluetooth bet var arī būt ka parastie mazie raidītāji uz 433Mhz
Es personīgi uz tādu nepaļautos sacensībās jo tu parasti ir daudz cilvēku un var sanākt ka kaut kas labi nestrādā.

Šaubos vai šie būs izmantojuši WLAN.

----------


## gatch

nu nez vai shiem rezerves gadijumiem atstata iespeja vadu piesleegt.
skatos tevalo laikam bluetooth - uart modulis 25ls

----------


## karloslv

Igauņiem bija XBee.

----------


## Amigo69

Neatceros, kā sauca, bet bija tehnoloģija, kas strādā līdzīgā gigahercu frekvencē, kā wi-fi, tik protokoli citi... respektīvi - alternatīva. Kkas tāds vienam latviešu līnijsekotājam ar bija pēdējās ssacensībās.

----------


## kabis

Igauņiem bija arī video kamera iebūvēta robotā. Ja nemaldos, tad robotam "Slayer". Tā strādāja uz bluetooth.

----------

